# State Police



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

Anyone see the MSP Associations' letter on thier website? All our discussions about civil service and hiring and anything else is mute. The State Police are going to take over the world. In a few years there won't be any local police except in the three largest cities (maybe).Local Police are bumpkins, waste of taxpayers money, can't do thier own investigations, won't train officers, call MSP for everything. State Police Rule the waves, State Police Forever.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

The thin blue line has been getting along on this forum lately. Extraining Guy must have been disturbed by it.


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Well, that was a pretty ham-handed attempt at tossing a bomb. Any other breaking news stories we should be aware of, extraining guy?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Uh, dude, the letter on their website is about the LECs, not local PD's...

Did you hit a few branches on the way down a tree or something?


----------

